# Just spoke to Amazon, about K2



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I will be receiving a Kindle 2, they can not ship me a Kindle 1, I asked!
Batteries can not be replaced, memory can not be added to, the size is 1/2 inch taller than K1, at 8" high, 5.3 " wide and much thinner.
The Kindle 2 can read a book out loud to you....
And thats about all I asked, having never even seen a Kindle myself.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I am staying optimistic, but my K1 just went up in value


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Totally, I want a Kindle 1!

This is such a let down, the only reasonably priced cover, is an ugly black for $30.00.
From there the covers are $99.00 and up --->>>>#@%^[email protected]
And there not pretty at all, I am so sad to see the beautiful covers I bought , GONE!
And the beautiful skins, GONE!


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

MineKinder said:


> Totally, I want a Kindle 1!


There will be plenty of K1 for sale, including mine. I've had mine for about 6 months. I can check if your interested because it would affect warranty, but I'll sell mine for $299 with the 4 GB SD card and include overnight shipping. Paypal accepted.

I still have the original box it came in as well.

Anyone interested, send me a PM.

-Brian


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm unclear what type of cover we'd actually need.  For protection only....or to hold it in properly?  Any ideas?  

Are any of you getting the extended warranty?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm sure DecalGirl will be coming out with new skins as soon as they can. Oberon will be working on new covers as well. 
I'm also certain there will be several people selling their Kindle 1's on here pretty quick so that they can get a k2.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll be selling mine too, but not until I receive my K2. I think anyone who wants a K1 will be able to find one.

There will be plenty of covers from various manufacturers at all price points very soon, I'm sure. Skins too.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am so keeping my K1. Love the Original Kindle. There are some cool features on the K2 but nothing that makes me want one.

I am telling my family and friends that I can order them a K2 and get them to the head of the line for it but I need to know by midnight tonight.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

There should be plenty of kindle 1's for sale if thats what you want because you bought accessories. Mine will be for sale as soon as I get the new one. But I have to ask-- why are people buying accessories when you haven't received the device? You might not like the kindle at all and then you wasted a bunch of money or something is wrong with the accessories and you would have no clue and wouldn't be able to return it by the time you got the kindle!

As far as ugly black- well I think its nice. It leather thats pebbled with suede interior and they have a Sony-like locking mechanism which I know from my experience with my Sony is very nice. I likes the look of this much better than the other cases they have on order for now. Plus black matches any possible skin that will come available.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Oberon will have new Kindle covers out soon enough. Those will look great although I am sure that they are plenty pissed with Amazon right now. (Grins)


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Lisanr said:


> There should be plenty of kindle 1's for sale if thats what you want because you bought accessories. Mine will be for sale as soon as I get the new one. But I have to ask-- why are people buying accessories when you haven't received the device? You might not like the kindle at all and then you wasted a bunch of money or something is wrong with the accessories and you would have no clue and wouldn't be able to return it by the time you got the kindle!
> 
> As far as ugly black- well I think its nice. It leather thats pebbled with suede interior and they have a Sony-like locking mechanism which I know from my experience with my Sony is very nice. I likes the look of this much better than the other cases they have on order for now. Plus black matches any possible skin that will come available.


I prefer more feminine covers and skins. I pre-bought because I got caught up in the accessory frenzy! There were so many beautiful choices, Strangedog, Oberon.
In feminine colors...
I will be going with the version, K2 though....
My Husband said all along, wait for the K2, now he can tell me "I told you so" lol!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Lisanr said:


> ... But I have to ask-- why are people buying accessories when you haven't received the device? You might not like the kindle at all and then you wasted a bunch of money or something is wrong with the accessories and you would have no clue and wouldn't be able to return it by the time you got the kindle! ...


I ordered two Kindle specific accessories in advance of receiving my Kindle-to-be. I was certain I would like the kindle. I ordered the DecalGirl skin to protect it against scratches and to change white to dark burlwood. I ordered the Serious Color StrangeDog cover because I prefer the feel of cloth over smooth leather. I knew that reselling the StrangeDog cover would be no problem due to the rapid turnover in styles and limited availability. I was not worried about the cost of a single DecalGirl skin. The only other three accessories I purchased in advance are not Kindle specific; a 8GB SD card, a new booklight that I have used since early December, and a new purse from Target that is still waiting for my Kindle-to-be arrive. It was not certain whether the specific SD card I purchased would work in the original Kindle. However I am certain it will work in my camera and my Zen (digital media player). I do not regret any of my early accessory purchases but then I did not go overboard and spend a lot of money.
Anna
EDIT: I checked the SD card and it is only 8 GB instead of 16 GB.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Apparently we will be able to whispersync on the K1 since we got the firmware upgrade.  There is nothing else about the K2 that tempts me.  

My only concern is that since they have apparently stopped manufacturing the K1, will they also stop manufacturing the batteries?


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> Apparently we will be able to whispersync on the K1 since we got the firmware upgrade. There is nothing else about the K2 that tempts me.
> 
> My only concern is that since they have apparently stopped manufacturing the K1, will they also stop manufacturing the batteries?


Eventually, I'm sure they will. I would think that they will have to have some on hand for present Kindle owners until all of the warranties expire (which will happen early in 2010, I imagine, since no one has been receiving any other than refurbished ones).


----------



## Dallas (Jan 25, 2009)

It sounds like a nice upgrade.  If I hadn't just received my Kindle 1, I'd order one but I'm still learning the Kindle 1 and loving it.

Congratulations to those that upgraded though.  I look forward to hearing your reviews.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Oberon has already said they are going to make Kindle 2 covers. M-Edge will make K2 covers. No worries folks. Just give them time. K2 won't be shipping until Feb 24 so there is plenty of time for the cover manufactuerers to get spun up.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Dallas said:


> It sounds like a nice upgrade. If I hadn't just received my Kindle 1, I'd order one but I'm still learning the Kindle 1 and loving it.
> 
> Congratulations to those that upgraded though. I look forward to hearing your reviews.


I sent an e-mail to Customer Service requesting an option to "trade-up" for a smaller fee. I doubt that they will do that, but maybe if enough of us ask...

I realize they are allowing us to get in line first for the K2, but I cannot pay another $359!


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

There are new covers for Kindle 2 available on the Medge site

Vicki


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

We can contact the original vendors for those of us that order our accessories from Amazon (in my case M-Edge and DecalGirl) about returning items.  So, I'll be calling M-Edge up to see about swapping my case for a K2 case (and hopefully still use the Lite).  Ditto with DecalGirl or I just eat that one.

So... I'm going to suck it up and enjoy my K2!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Looking at their webpage they have the case with the light for K2.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I just spoke with Kindle Customer Service and was told that orders would be shipped with the following priority.  Keep in mind this was one service rep and I'm sure they're overloaded with questions/answers, so hopefully the info is accurate.

1.  Priority given to back orders according to date placed; oldest orders ship first.

2.  Next priority are NEW K2 orders placed by ORIGINAL K1 owners and also placed by Amazon's deadline of midnight PST on February 10.

3.  First available ship date for K2 is February 24.  Back order deadlines have apparently not been updated as yet.

4.  Advised NOT to change my shipping preference, as that may change my place in line.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

libro said:


> ...
> 4. Advised NOT to change my shipping preference, as that may change my place in line.


Reading this will make DH happy. He keeps telling me not to change to a faster shipping method. Oh well.
Anna


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

The battery issue is my concern for both K1 and K2. I've had a K1 replacement battery on pre-order with Amazon since November, when I ordered my K1. There have been several threads on the Board about K1s power battery since I've joined, and the advice to get in the queue made sense to me.

I think the availability of the specialty battery may have been a factor in the slow manufacturing cycle for K1s. Now I REALLY want my replacement battery because I'm now more concerned about whether it will still be available down the road. I tend to keep my electronics for a long time when I like them as much as I like K1. I will be really, really furious with Amazon if the replacement battery for K1 proves impossible to buy in the few years.

My husband and I are sharing our K1 and we've seriously discussed the possibility of buying a K2 as well. After reading the first post in the thread, and hearing that K2's battery is not replacable, we'll be passing on this model. Despite all of the other changes and new features, we will not buy electronics that do not have replacable batteries -- it's just a really, really bad design choice for the environment. Manufacturing batteries, and the devices they go in to, is a bad enough thing for the environment (even recharable batteries) -- lots of materials are used that create waste both during manufacture and at disposal. Most end-of-life electronics are already hard to dispose of properly and we're generating millions of computers, cell phones, PDAs, smart phones and, now, Kindles -- adding to our piles of trash and hazardous wastes. Making batteries non-replaceable (either by design or obsolesence) is, in my opinion, the wrong way to go -- it's the same old business-as-usual approach that I expect from some of their competitors, but not from Amazon. I'm really disappointed -- the Kindle otherwise has some good environmental claims it could make, but this one's a deal-breaker for us. We'll be looking for one of those good deals on a used K1 once I see Amazon has the replacement batteries in stock again.



gertiekindle said:


> My only concern is that since they have apparently stopped manufacturing the K1, will they also stop manufacturing the batteries?


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> My only concern is that since they have apparently stopped manufacturing the K1, will they also stop manufacturing the batteries?


I spoke to Leslie when she was on the phone with customer service, and CS says they will still continue selling Kindle 1 replacement batteries and accessories.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

libro said:


> I just spoke with Kindle Customer Service and was told that orders would be shipped with the following priority. Keep in mind this was one service rep and I'm sure they're overloaded with questions/answers, so hopefully the info is accurate.
> 
> 1. Priority given to back orders according to date placed; oldest orders ship first.


This SHOULD be me like first to be shipped then.
Please, please, please....


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> This SHOULD be me like first to be shipped then.
> Please, please, please....


Knowing Kindle, as long as they have more than enough quantity (as I suspect they do), my guess is that back orders ship first and original K1 owners upgrading to K2 ship next, but both probably the same day.....Amazon is speedy. I've seen a TV show on their shipping process.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Somebody talk with a CS rep and beg them to offer a trade-up plan for K1 owners!  Please!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

libro said:


> Knowing Kindle, as long as they have more than enough quantity (as I suspect they do), my guess is that back orders ship first and original K1 owners upgrading to K2 ship next, but both probably the same day.....Amazon is speedy. I've seen a TV show on their shipping process.


Yes and my back order dates back to before Dec 1st!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> This SHOULD be me like first to be shipped then.
> Please, please, please....


Eric, I predict that you will have your Kindle on February 25th.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

or ask what they do if a K1 breaks and needs to be replaced. Are the holding K1's to replace broken K1's with or will they be replaced with K2's? If they are replaced by K2's will you still have the option of only paying $180 to replace that broken screen when it fell off the table?

Just asking.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Eric, I predict that you will have your Kindle on February 25th.
> 
> L


Dear Leslie,
From your lips to Amazon's ear!
Your fan,
Eric


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

So Leslie, I've purchased your FAQ for K1.  I'll needed it for K2.  How soon before I can fill your coffers a tad again?


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> or ask what they do if a K1 breaks and needs to be replaced. Are the holding K1's to replace broken K1's with or will they be replaced with K2's? If they are replaced by K2's will you still have the option of only paying $180 to replace that broken screen when it fell off the table?
> 
> Just asking.


LOl. I hope your not planning an 'accident' for your poor k1.  <ggggg>. Actually I would be interested in knowing this as well. I also hope they continue to upgrade the software on K1.

theresam


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

I wonder when Oprah will get hers.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I love Tavar and would never intentionally hurt him.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

jmeaders said:


> So Leslie, I've purchased your FAQ for K1. I'll needed it for K2. How soon before I can fill your coffers a tad again?


I am already thinking about what I need to do to revise it!

L


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

jmeaders said:


> So Leslie, I've purchased your FAQ for K1. I'll needed it for K2. How soon before I can fill your coffers a tad again?


Ha ha, me, too! Leslie cautioned me not to purchase any books (samples, freebies only) until my Kindle arrived, but I went ahead and purchased her K1 FAQ as well. At least it's extremely well priced!


----------



## Diana (Nov 9, 2008)

I am still happy with K1.  I am disappointed that after all the comments and emails to Amazon that folders and security (passwords) were not introduced.  I would have thought that was what was wanted by feedback from the adoptees and something that was overlooked.  Hopefully they will continue with updates to the K1.  I prefer the replaceable battery and the SD card--the other stuff is just fluff to me at this point.  

I really hope they don't replace K1's with K2's in case of damage because I love the accessories I have at this point!


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I just called Kindle Support again, to see why my delivery date still shows March 4-13 and not sooner.  She explained this was probably because I ordered mine in mid-January and the very earliest pre-Christmas back orders will, of course, get first priority.  Well, at least it leaves me plenty of time to read up the K2 User Guide!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> Somebody talk with a CS rep and beg them to offer a trade-up plan for K1 owners! Please!


Honestly - you are probably better off selling version 1 and ordering version 2 then any type of upgrade they may offer.

if they were to offer a trade-in, i can;t imagine it would be any more than $50 or $100 - you should be able to sell it for more than that...


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

MineKinder said:


> I will be receiving a Kindle 2, they can not ship me a Kindle 1, I asked!


You can still buy a used Kindle 1; try ebay or Amazon (it's hard to find them, so you might want to try this I saw on the Amazon discussions boards: LINK

Also, see several for sale here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,5.0.html


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, some of those puppies are listed for $1000+


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm so glad that this thread got started, now that I know for sure there's no SD card slot in the K2, I'm soooo happy I got the K1 while I still could!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

TM said:


> Honestly - you are probably better off selling version 1 and ordering version 2 then any type of upgrade they may offer.
> 
> if they were to offer a trade-in, i can;t imagine it would be any more than $50 or $100 - you should be able to sell it for more than that...


Perhaps, but I think there may be a sudden surge in Kindles for sale, so at some point I won't be able to undersell without losing money, too. LOL

It's a lose/lose situation. Just kidding.


----------



## LSims10248 (Dec 30, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Oberon has already said they are going to make Kindle 2 covers. M-Edge will make K2 covers. No worries folks. Just give them time. K2 won't be shipping until Feb 24 so there is plenty of time for the cover manufactuerers to get spun up.


M-Edge already has the covers on their website. Also, in case anyone was like me and ordered a new cover before receiving the Kindle, I just spoke with Amazon and they will override the return date and accept the accessories purchased early for an anticipated Kindle 1 without the restocking penalty. They sent me a return label for my M-Edge and said I would get full credit.


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

LSims10248 said:


> Also, in case anyone was like me and ordered a new cover before receiving the Kindle, I just spoke with Amazon and they will override the return date and accept the accessories purchased early for an anticipated Kindle 1 without the restocking penalty. They sent me a return label for my M-Edge and said I would get full credit.


Wow - that is so cool! I already ordered the new Amazon cover, but I really liked my m-edge red cover too. Great to know I can return it and get it for the K2


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Or you can contact M-Edge direct and do an exchange.  One other person on the forum contacted me that they had received an email how to do this.  Mine is boxed up and ready to go to the post office tomorrow.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry for all those who wanted a K1 and are getting K2.  Look at it this way, yours will read to you   You have to realize most of us K1 owners got attached to our K1.  K2 looks great, don't be disappointed.  There will be just as many great covers with time.  Enjoy your new Kindles, they are great


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm stoked and will probably be more impatient now.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Sorry for all those who wanted a K1 and are getting K2. Look at it this way, yours will read to you  You have to realize most of us K1 owners got attached to our K1. K2 looks great, don't be disappointed. There will be just as many great covers with time. Enjoy your new Kindles, they are great


My son loves the idea that it will read to him...but he wouldnlt use it enough to make it worthwhile to get him his own.

I am sticking with my original Kindle for now - i may sometime upgrade and share version 2 with him.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

LSims10248 said:


> M-Edge already has the covers on their website. Also, in case anyone was like me and ordered a new cover before receiving the Kindle, I just spoke with Amazon and they will override the return date and accept the accessories purchased early for an anticipated Kindle 1 without the restocking penalty. They sent me a return label for my M-Edge and said I would get full credit.


I just spoke with someone as well and they are going to do the same thing for me. She said that they may not give my full purchase price back (I'm out of my return time) but she said she made a note on the account and to call back if I didn't get my full purchase price and it would be corrected. (I guess its one of those computer things.)

Oh and I got an email saying I'm in the first batch to be sent out. Yeppie!

LSbookend


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Sorry for all those who wanted a K1 and are getting K2. Look at it this way, yours will read to you  You have to realize most of us K1 owners got attached to our K1. K2 looks great, don't be disappointed. There will be just as many great covers with time. Enjoy your new Kindles, they are great


You know I was a bit upset at first. I even briefly thought about buying a used K1, but now that I can return the cover. I think I'm good with it. I wanted an ereader with whispernet and amazon's books and that's what I'm getting. So I'm good.


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

Glynnis said:


> The battery issue is my concern for both K1 and K2. I've had a K1 replacement battery on pre-order with Amazon since November, when I ordered my K1. There have been several threads on the Board about K1s power battery since I've joined, and the advice to get in the queue made sense to me.


I'm not sure I understand... is Amazon offering to replace the battery if purchasers send in their Kindle 2, like Sony does for their Reader? Or is the Kindle 2 simply dead when the battery runs out? How long are they projecting the battery to last? Seems to me these are important questions...


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

LSbookend said:


> You know I was a bit upset at first. I even briefly thought about buying a used K1, but now that I can return the cover. I think I'm good with it. I wanted an ereader with whispernet and amazon's books and that's what I'm getting. So I'm good.


Yep. M-Edge doing the exchange of cover takes all the sting out for me. Now it's back to waiting. Ugh.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Lee said:


> I'm not sure I understand... is Amazon offering to replace the battery if purchasers send in their Kindle 2, like Sony does for their Reader? Or is the Kindle 2 simply dead when the battery runs out? How long are they projecting the battery to last? Seems to me these are important questions...


The battery is replaceable in the same sense that your iPod battery is replaceable. You have to send it in to Amazon.com and they replace it for you.


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> The battery is replaceable in the same sense that your iPod battery is replaceable. You have to send it in to Amazon.com and they replace it for you.


Thanks Mikuto. Has Amazon actually said this anywhere? I'm looking on the K2 product page and I don't see it mentioned. Or have they told anyone this on the phone?


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Lee said:


> Thanks Mikuto. Has Amazon actually said this anywhere? I'm looking on the K2 product page and I don't see it mentioned. Or have they told anyone this on the phone?


The users guide says it's 'replaceable' though the K1 guide said it was user-replaceable.
Within warranty period I would imagine they'll do free shipping (though one would hope it was fast shipping). Amazon's pretty good about such things.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, has anyone asked Amazon what will happen if Kindle 1 owners under warranty need a new Kindle?  Will we get a Kindle 2 (since it is the same price) or did they put back some of the originals for that purpose?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope I have not called. It would be interesting to hear what they say though. I could see K1 owners who are ont he fence finding some default and returning them in order to get a K2 if Amazon announces that his how they are handeling the warrenty.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Nope I have not called. It would be interesting to hear what they say though. I could see K1 owners who are ont he fence finding some default and returning them in order to get a K2 if Amazon announces that his how they are handeling the warrenty.


Me too. LOL

I honestly don't have a problem with mine, but it would be neat to know that I would get a K2 if something happened to it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I would prefer to get a new K1 if something happened to mine. I don't want to get a new cover and I want my SD slot and replaceable battery. I know, I am whinging.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> 2. Next priority are NEW K2 orders placed by ORIGINAL K1 owners and also placed by Amazon's deadline of midnight PST on February 10.


Wonder how they plan to accomodate that, exactly, since we didn't know the K2 was coming out? The way I read that is if you had a K1, and ordered a K2 by midnight PST on 2/10, that you would come next in priority after people who've been back-ordered since Halloween. 
So my questions, in no particular order:
1. When amazon says "K1 owners", do they mean people who had warranty issues? 
2. Or are "k1 owners" people who had purchased one, but were now purchasing another one?
3. Are there really people who buy more than one? Really?
4. Or is this as close as Amazon is willing to get to some sort of trade-back program?
5. Or is that just saying "k1 owners" _and_ anybody else who gets their order in by midnight 2/10?

Not that I'm interested in trading mine back. I'm too attached to the card slot, so to speak, so I can at least take out books I don't want to fiddle with just now.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

K1 owners would be anyone who already has a Kindle. The K2 Kindles I bought showed up on my Kindle Account. I bought one for my Sister-In-Law and one for my Aunt. They both wanted a Kindle but were waiting for them to be in stock. Since I am able to jump to the front of the line, I bought the K2's for them and they are sending me checks. It is cheating, I know, but what the hey.

Amazon can track who has a K1 account and as such move their K2 order to the front of the line.


----------

